# Complete MY 2006 BMW Pricing - All Models



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader to view.

Let's begin with X3.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

And X5.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E90 3 Series.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E46 M3.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E60 M5.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E46 3 Series Coupes & Convertibles.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E60 5 Series.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E65 7 Series.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This just in: a memo from BMWNA to all Centers discussing pricing for
model year 2006!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E63 6 Series.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I merged all of the individual threads into one single one in an effort to improve page
readability in case anyone is interested...


----------



## stockpundit (Nov 10, 2005)

*can you help with a lease?*

I have never leased before as i have always bought my cars. Since I dont like loans I have paid in cash for the vehicles. This time I wanted to buy a 525i and dont want to pay so much in cash. So i am considering a lease for the first time. Can you help answer some questions
1) If I prepay the lease payments do i still pay interest?
2) roughly how much do i lose leasing vs just buying the car
3) are leases negotiable? If so where is the slack where i can push?
thanks for all your help
sahul


----------



## brian545 (Apr 8, 2005)

Check your PM. Got u covered. :angel:


----------



## Gelbster (Nov 29, 2002)

*Can't seem to open the attachements: help please*

I'm trying to get to ED invoice pricing for E46 convertibles. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Gelbster said:


> I'm trying to get to ED invoice pricing for E46 convertibles. Thanks for any help you can provide.


Go to www.adobe.com and down Acrobat Reader, and then you'll be able
to view the .pdf files.


----------



## Gelbster (Nov 29, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Hello Jon, 

Is there any order guide for 2006 Z4? Thanks!

i-SpY


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

:stupid:


----------



## calicoupe (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Jon:

I am very interested in 06 MZ4 and would like to begin the process of putting my name on the list. I have also heard that the price list will be out in Jan 2006? is this true, if so, can you post the price list. Thank you.

Adam

[email protected]

______________________________
03 Z4 3.0
00 M Coupe
01 996 C2
05 Tacoma Prerunner
coming soon 06 MZ4 and 06 X5 4.4 (already ordered)


----------



## rgoel (Feb 9, 2006)

Can anybody provide some advice to a newby? I am in the marketing for a new MY2006 330Ci Coupe. For US pricing, should I open the relevant PDF file, add up the wholesalepricing + the option wholesale pricing, and start with that as my negotiating point to go up from? For European Delivery pricing, should I add up the wholesale ED Munich pick-up price + the option wholesale pricing (doesn't appear to be a difference in pricing for wholesale option pricing between ED and US)?

Thanks for the help.


----------

